# Deadwood Manor Pics



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello everyone.. Still taking down stuff.. Tired... We had a very successful Halloween and had a lot of comments of we didn't bring any money.. is it free??? They were surprised when I said it is free... That kind of makes you feel good when you hear that about 10 times... Pics are up on the webpage and I will keep updating with better pics over the next few days... Thanks for viewing!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, I like the blue lights.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW great lighting effects. I like the tree branch looking dude. Very eerie! Great job!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The tree branch guy would give me nightmares. Good job.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great! 
You have a wonderful wooded property for haunting.
Nice lighting.


----------



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

*Tree Man*

The tree guy turned out better then expected. It is over 12' tall and now I have a small dilema. Try to preserve it for next year or do my own rendition of "Burning Man" Anyone up for a party?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool stuff! Some inventive things I haven't seen before such as the pallet flooring.


----------



## DeadwoodManor (Oct 26, 2006)

The pallet floor made the pirate tent feel like a ship. I placed two red spot lights under it so it glowed red all the way. I placed coins and other items the kids could see but couldn't get. Another plus was the chilled fog would slowly rise up out of the gaps between the boards and made a cool effect. Just making them safe and level to walk across was the hard part...


----------

